# Anyone know of good trips for MLK day? Any deals?



## arock (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone know of good trips for MLK day? Any deals?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2013)

That is the busiest weekend of the year. You wont find many deals.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bm0136 (Jan 8, 2013)

I haven't had much luck finding deals on MLK either


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Liftopia try plattekill


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

I know it will be crowded but which day of the long weekend would be the least crowded?  I normally avoid going but I can't go the weekends before and after due to family obligations...

On top of it the passes I have to use are for Loon and Sunapee. :roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Small hills like Berkshire E, Magic, Platty, Bolton will not be to crowded you can check liftopia.com and potterbrothers for discount tickets.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2013)

Typically sunday of MLK weekend is the busiest day of the year for ski resorts. I would say Monday is the least crowded of the 3 as people go back to work on tuesday.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

Is MLK really the busiest weekend of the year? I didn't know that.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Is MLK really the busiest weekend of the year? I didn't know that.



I've not found it to be true.  Probably because rumors of it being crazy crowded actually keep the crowds more normal.  It's a busier than normal Monday though.  In my experience, the weekend after a snow storm in Boston is the worst.  If it snows in Boston the week before MLK, all bets are off.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Is MLK really the busiest weekend of the year? I didn't know that.



Well based on #'s of skier visits it is. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Is MLK really the busiest weekend of the year? I didn't know that.


I don't think it is. Heck, Jay Peak and Middlebury don't even black it out. Presidents weekend is far worse in my experience and the areas I visit. But a lot depends on recent snowfall as we saw a Christmas holiday that set records. All things being equal, Presidents weekends (especially the first) are the worst.

For deals, look at mid-sized areas with cheaper prices. Dartmouth Skiway, Black Mountain NH, Black Mountain ME, Middlebury Snowbowl, etc. Also look north of the boarder, Owl's Head is cheap and you won't get the holiday crowds at other Township areas like Sutton, Orford, and Bromont.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 10, 2013)

The only deals I see for MLK weekend are the buses if you want to stay with the more well-known resorts. You'll still pay $75/80 for the bus ride and lift ticket, which is generally the same price they charge for early and late season and any other day. You can still go to Stowe w/ BSSC for $77 including transit ($5 higher for nonmembers and then another $4-6 for parking) which is a good deal or to Sunday River or Loon for around $75 if you book at least a few days ahead with Nacski. For ski and stay, best on my radar is $199/pp for Sunday River's Jordan hotel 2 days/1 night through a travel agency in my area called Riteway. This price includes transportation too. Otherwise, I agree MLK weekend isn't a bad time to explore the lesser known places.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html

RSNE wknd tour stop at Mt Abram next Saturday. 2 for 1 tickets if you are a cardholder. Plus the apres parties are fun with a band and some good give a ways.
$24.50 each
I'm strongly considering heading up there for my 1st time next Saturday.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, if you have vouchers for Waterville from Simon Mall, you can use them on the 21st, but not the 19th or 20th.


----------

